# Turkic Languages: ölümät thäläb yäthır sä, erımä yal marära



## korova_milkbar

This is ought to be the first line from a poem by Sayat Nova, or so I have heard it on radio. In the Russian translation he  defying death like John Donne in his "Death, be not  Proud". He is mortal but he will still sing solace to the poor and love  to the lal-cheeked maidens.

I wish someone would rewrite that in the proper Turkish or Azerbaijani orthography so that I could finally feed it into google. Sayat Nova is esteemed very highly both in Georgia and in Armenia. I want to google the opinions of Turks. And if don't find any Turkish opinion, I hope to find more of his Turkish language poetry.


----------



## Melaike

It doesn't sound Turkish nor Azeri to me.The only word I can recognise is ''Ölüm =Death''
İf you write the rest of the poem you can get more replies in my opinion.


----------



## korova_milkbar

Are you sure? 

The on thing I remember is "...yalmarara" came at the end of every line. In the Russian translation by K.Lipskerov it corresponds to "I long for", "I seek", "I beseech". The whole first line in Russian is
_"Death will come to me unbidden, — for a shelter I beseech"_

S.N. wrote that on 9th July 1758


----------



## Melaike

korova_milkbar said:


> Are you sure?



No   I'm not. Azeri members can help you  I guess.



korova_milkbar said:


> The on thing I remember is "...yalmarara" came at the end of every line. In the Russian translation by K.Lipskerov it corresponds to "I long for", "I seek", "I beseech". The whole first line in Russian is
> _"Death will come to me unbidden, — for a shelter I beseech"_


_
_
Beseech=Yalvar in Turkish, therefore ''Yalmarara'' is probably something like ''Yalvarırım=I beseech''


----------



## korova_milkbar

Great! Sag bolun! Azerbaijani Turkish isn't any different from the Anatolian variety according to local Azeris. They just changed the looks of some letters, for the heck of it. So far I got:

*ölüm (ä-t-halab-yätır-sa-erimä?) yalvarırım*
m(ukhattam?) ... yalvarırım
... yalvarırım
... yalvarırım


----------



## Melaike

korova_milkbar said:


> Great! Sag bolun! Azerbaijani Turkish isn't any different from the Anatolian variety according to local Azeris. They just changed the looks of some letters, for the heck of it. So far I got:



Spoken Azeri is easier to understand for me than the written one.İt sounds like a regional Anatolian dialect.Official Azerbaijani language can be a little bit harder to grasp due to Russian influence.



korova_milkbar said:


> *ölüm (ä-t-halab-yätır-sa-erimä?) yalvarırım*
> m(ukhattam?) ... yalvarırım
> ... yalvarırım
> ... yalvarırım



The word before ''yalvarırım'' must be in the  dative case(İsmin -e hali) so the  ''*e*'' sound  at the end of erim*e   *is this.''im'' sound of  er*im*e could be Turkish possesive suffix. ''Sa'' at the end of ''yatır'' is probably Turkish contiditional suffix ''ise''.But I can't recognise the verb ''Yatır''.İt sounds like this 'İf ...(something about death)... I beseech to my .........

Can you write rest of the original poem ?Another sentence may help to understand the first one.


----------



## korova_milkbar

The first stanza in Russian goes like that:

Death will come to me unbidden, — and a shelter I beseech.
For the vily and insidious searing (cursing,stinging) words I beseech.
Why pine for what is gone? New shores I beseech.
Peace to those who have deceased. Those who are willing to hear I beseech

In Russian it's a heptameter and each line ends with a grammatical suffix and the verb. 

His famous Armenian poem is "dun en glxen...". The famous Georgian ones  are "რა ზარბაბი, რა ატლასი..." and "ზღვას ვით გააშრობს ვარსკვლავის  სხივი...". *And that one is his famous Turkish/Azeri poem. To find the original text is intent of this thread.* I will try to dig up the audio record at least.

It was written when  he was banished from the court of king Irakli II. but before he became a monk in the haghpat monastery. I'll translate bits of an encounter with Sayat Nova from around that time is recorded in the Kalmasoba.

Armenians and Georgians cannot read him without a glossary because of the outdated educated Persian and Arabic vocab. I will try to solve Yatir (~"yat'hir") in that part of the web.


----------



## korova_milkbar

Still no Azeris around?


----------



## Edguoglitigin

By adding extra sounds and extracting some in the line, it is possible to make a sentence as below:

*
ölümät thäläb yäthır sä, erımä yal marära > ölümä täläb yëdirsä, yerimä yalvararam 

and it might mean "If it conveys the demand to the death, I beseech for my place".*


But in this form, the line still seems unrecognizable.


----------

